# how much fuel in the tank??



## Dan German (Sep 14, 2008)

I have recently started driving an 87 Extended Cab PU, and I want to know how much fuel the tank holds. I suppose I could run it to empty an then fill it, but my cash flow is spotty, and I don't want to fork over a lot of cash at one time. I don't have any great faith in the accuracy of gauges, but when it was a little under half full I put 40 litres in it. That would make for a large tank, if the gauge is close to right. (BTW, I found this forum trying to find an answer to this question.)


----------



## 95hardbody2wd (Sep 24, 2008)

i have had problems with my gauge and so has some of the other nissan drivers i know, what i did was put a little gas in a can and drove around untill it ran out mine holds 12 gallons


----------



## baileyward (Dec 10, 2008)

My 90 HB had a 15.5 gallon tank:newbie:


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

My '95 extended cab 4 x 4 holds 20 gallons


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

mine is a 16gallon

93 ex 4x4


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

If you're referring to a D21 (forgive me, as my forum handle hints, I am in the learning process)

WikiAnswers - What is the fuel tank size on a 1987 nissan d21

If it's not a D21, maybe you could use this search tool provided on these websites: Auto Parts and Discount Truck Parts at Car Parts Wholesale.com
PartsTrain.com - Hard to Find Auto Parts and Truck Parts - Fuel Tank - 1987 Nissan Fuel Tank

If all else fails, try looking at the owners manual - you can try Download PDF PDFTown.com | Free Download PDF and eBook


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Then it's like my 1993 D21 SE-V6 4x4, which is indeed a large tank and is 80 litres.


----------



## usernamed (Dec 8, 2008)

I've seen a lot of variances when it comes to gas tank size, 4wd or engine size comes into play. My 2wd 4cyl truck holds 14 gallons Ive read some manuals call for 15.9 but all i've ever been able to get into my nissan for the 17 years ive owned it is exactly 14 gallons. I dont know what the metric translation is sorry too tired...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The fuel tanks available were either 60L or 80L, which equates to 15 7/8 US gallons (13 1/4 Imperial gallons) or 21 1/8 US (17 5/8 Imp). This information comes straight from the factory service manual.

Note: the 80L tank was equipped thus: VG30 engine models except 2WD Truck SE models and 4WD Truck Regular Cab SE models.


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple of great sites for vehicle specs are:
Automotive technical data and specifications - Carfolio.com specifications - Carfolio.com car specifications pages
http://www.cars-diretory.net


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

not to invade or anything could i take a vg30 tank and bolt it right or what wood i have to do to put it in a 90 hb 4cyl 5spd i like to go play


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

Apologies.. the second link in post #10 was incorrect - typo

CAR DIRECTORY - Forums, Picture Galleries and Specifications


----------

